# How long before fair to shave?



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

I find that the shorter shaved does seem to look cleaner and have better general appearance. Should I shave at 1 week instead of 2. My show does for 2019 are red , white, and black. White doe looks good short. Red doe looks good no matter what. Not sure what to do with black doe.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

I believe people recommend at least 2 weeks before show for black goats...


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Yup. Ranger is right. We have a very dark brown doe. She needs 2 weeks out. Otherwise she looks bald and sickly! Of course, that's with a 10 blade. If you have to shave closer to the show you could use a 7 blade.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

My kids aren't huge into market/commercial, but have shown them over the years. We always use a #7, and clip anywhere from day of show to 2 days out. Traditional or reds. I find that if you clip them too far out - more than a week the hair can get fairly long and if they have pigment spots it seems to grow faster than other areas, so then they look bumpy. 
With #7 I don't recall having any real issues with sunburn. But if we feel it's needed, we add sunblock.

Not sure on your black goat. Dry skin seems to really be an issue with red goats, so I'd assume it could be with your black one as well. So clipping as far out as possible would be a good idea.
When is your fair? if you have nice weather and time, you might shave them a month out, save the date, and look at them, see how they look, then you'll know about how long you should wait to shave them before the fair.


----------



## Rondo's ridge (Apr 4, 2018)

We do our's 2 weeks before a show to let them grow out


----------

